
Show HN: RMOTR Notebooks – Free Online Data Science Environment - santiagobasulto
Hello HN. We&#x27;re happy to show to the world a platform that we&#x27;ve created to help our students get started with Data Science: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;notebooks.rmotr.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;notebooks.rmotr.com&#x2F;</a><p>We know how hard it is to start working with Data Science tools: setting up local environment, installing dependencies, keeping projects organized, etc. RMOTR Notebooks has Jupyter Lab already preinstalled + the ability to upload datasets.<p>Our platform is now open to everybody for free, and we are thinking about adding paid tiers in the future with better hardware, GPU support, pro features, etc.<p>We&#x27;ve also worked on a &quot;publishing view&quot; for project; so people can share their work with the world: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;notebooks.rmotr.com&#x2F;martinzugnoni&#x2F;how-to-trade-bitcoin-with-python-using-the-bollinger-bands-strategy-ce645116" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;notebooks.rmotr.com&#x2F;martinzugnoni&#x2F;how-to-trade-bitco...</a><p>Would love to hear your feedback.
======
ynotcomb
After using it for weeks now, I can say that this is by far the most optimal,
powerful, notebook environment service on the world wide web. I work with
Google and myself and a handful of colleagues have utilized the streamlined,
intuitive interface for a multitude of projects already. A direct quote from
my manager of operations: "This is the ultimate form of data notebook
accessibility, its a book I wont soon put down".

------
becca_smth81
This is a nice concept, but how does it differ from something like Azure or
Google Colab? Are you guys really going to compete against Microsoft or
Google?

------
russdpale
This looks amazing. I am going to show this to a few colleagues. Thanks for
your hard work!

------
nealpatil
Each cell can be configured to use different libraries ?

~~~
santiagobasulto
Different libraries: yes Different _languages_ : no

You can use many already included libraries and install your own.

